# 1963 Impala Model Car



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i finally got another model finished. this started as a 1963 impala SS hardtop from amt/ertl. i cut the top off and modified the convertible top from a 59 convertible to fit. i glued the convertible top on. all the molding as well as the mufflers and the suspenson molded in the chassis has been bare metal foiled. the tail light section and emblems were painted silver. it has a HO hooked up to the front as well as 2 more hooked up to both back corners. this allows the front to pose, the back to pose, side to side, and 3 wheel on both sides. the front has a johnson hooked up to hop it, and boy does it do that. it plants the rear almost every time you hit the switch. i installed working headlights and tailights. i didnt bother with the turn signals. the lights are hooked up to a mini toggle switch which allows just the headlights to be turned on or the headlights and taillights at the same time. the hydros are wired to 4 toggle switches with black flaked extensions. the wheels are pegasus hobbies d's that have been painted black, have chrome 2 prong swept knockoffs with black centers. the chassis is painted flat black to match the interior and convertible top.it has a SouthSide plaque in the back window. the windshield is slightly scratched and the back window is made from saran wrap. it could use a back window, one from a 59 convertible kit will work right in it. the car works off a 9.6 volt r/c battery. if you have any questions feel free to ask. asking $150 shipped. ~JO$H~ 

*for pictures and videos click here on this link:*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=182099


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

iunno, 150 seems kinda high :uh:


----------



## SlimCutta (Feb 27, 2002)

good luck selling it for 150


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 5 2005, 08:37 PM
> *if you have any questions feel free to ask. asking $150 shipped. ~JO$H~
> 
> for pictures and videos click here on this link:
> ...


i have a question do you sell any of your models?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 8 2005, 10:49 AM
> *i have a question do you sell any of your models?
> [snapback]3381368[/snapback]​*


he's selling one right now..wtf :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 8 2005, 12:04 PM
> *he's selling one right now..wtf :uh:
> [snapback]3381695[/snapback]​*


i think what he meant to ask is "have you ever sold a model???"....


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

apparently you all are blind. i have sold many, many, many models on here and elsewhere. my cars never go for less than $100 and my beddancers $125 and up. a lot of people know me on here, a lot of you newbies dont. for a car of this caliber and with this detail it is worth $150. have jeroen price you one. he builds great cars too. we respect each other because of our hard work and dedication. ask raiderz2001, he has bought so many of my models he's got a collection by now. lowridingmike knows for sure what my shit does and looks like. we know what our cars are worth. if you think different you better think again... ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 8 2005, 03:56 PM
> *apparently you all are blind. i have sold many, many, many models on here and elsewhere. my cars never go for less than $100 and my beddancers $125 and up. a lot of people know me on here, a lot of you newbies dont. for a car of this caliber and with this detail it is worth $150. have jeroen price you one. he builds great cars too. we respect each other because of our hard work and dedication. ask raiderz2001, he has bought so many of my models he's got a collection by now. lowridingmike knows for sure what my shit does and looks like. we know what our cars are worth. if you think different you better think again... ~JO$H~
> [snapback]3383029[/snapback]​*



Preach on brotha! I know where u comin from. And actually I was hoping to either see a new car from you soon or finshed pics of that black flaked L.S. But thought you were done with models. I guess not! SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Preach on brotha! I know where u comin from. And actually I was hoping to either see a new car from you soon or finshed pics of that black flaked L.S. But thought you were done with models. I guess not! SWEET! *


i got a couple new models. they're ok, not my best but they're cool. i will try getting pics. i'll finish that LS soon just for you, lol. i dont think i will ever quit building models... ~JO$H~

p.s. you find anything out on them bike frames?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 8 2005, 08:49 AM
> *i have a question do you sell any of your models?
> [snapback]3381368[/snapback]​*


this is dumb question you fucks spend 150 on a dam knockoff chip set


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 10 2005, 11:50 AM
> *i got a couple new models. they're ok, not my best but they're cool. i will try getting pics. i'll finish that LS soon just for you, lol. i dont think i will ever quit building models... ~JO$H~
> 
> p.s. you find anything out on them bike frames?
> [snapback]3389961[/snapback]​*


Actually I did. You'll be cheaper off gettign em from Master. And the only frames I got here is one almost complete bike for sale for 100 with twisted handlebars, sissy bar, and cont. kit but no fenders, wheels, and it has straight springer forks, needs paint.. But that's I got. THe other ones are practically sold..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

Master? what do you mean?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.masterlowrider.com ... black people always shortening everything and shit... right mike


----------



## HaTeRz-NiGhTmArE (Jul 10, 2005)

gud luck on sellin it...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

offers are welcome? i need some pegasus 3 piece wire rims. i will take partial trades. ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

TTT ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

lol man dont even get me started.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

good looking out moderators. i hate ignorant people.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 13 2005, 08:58 PM
> *good looking out moderators.  i hate ignorant people.
> [snapback]3409472[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

150 is worth it takes a lot of detail and work to put into something like that, keep up the good work


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

offers??? like i said i need some rims...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 17 2005, 10:14 PM
> *offers??? like i said i need some rims...
> [snapback]3428034[/snapback]​*


150 worth of model rims is a LOT of rims, lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 8 2005, 01:56 PM
> *have jeroen price you one. he builds great cars too. [snapback]3383029[/snapback]​*


Thank you for the kind words there...You will be suprised how adfordable my new line of hopper/dancer chassis is going to be. Also the new Radio Shack 1/12 hopperkit will be there pretty soon. Just check out my website next week for any new updates on that.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 10 2005, 05:18 PM
> *http://www.masterlowrider.com ... black people always shortening everything and shit... right mike
> [snapback]3391137[/snapback]​*



Yeah.. Us colored folk.. :uh: 

Anywayz yeah Masterlowrider.com And I like the St.Anger Avatar.. Wish I could find soemthing like that..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

$100...anybody want it???


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Yeah.. Us colored folk..
> 
> Anywayz yeah Masterlowrider.com And I like the St.Anger Avatar.. Wish I could find soemthing like that.. *


what you talking about Mike? did i miss something? lmao... TTT ~JO$H~


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hey dude i will give you 35 for the chassis shipped seriously (you can keep the body and intereroir and rims)


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 18 2005, 06:47 AM
> *Thank you for the kind words there...You will be suprised how adfordable my new line of hopper/dancer chassis is going to be. Also the new Radio Shack 1/12 hopperkit will be there pretty soon. Just check out my website next week for any new updates on that.
> [snapback]3429513[/snapback]​*



hey j. so a :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: how cheap them chassis gunna be man?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm still deciding on how I'm gonna present and sell the kit...like a do it yourself kit or everything installed or perhaps partially installed. Count on aprox. $60 to $65 depending on my suppliers and on the fact of installing all components...uninstalled it will be cheaper.
I'm working on several kits: a basic kit, the smooth operator kit and a RC dancer kit.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

k man thanks that want i wanted to know hahahahahahahahahahah u r gunna hate me but wat is smooth?i really don't know?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

raiderz2001 where are you? :dunno: MAKE AN OFFER!!! I NEED SOME MONEY TO BUY A FEW THINGS FOR MY CAR... ~JO$H~


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

throw it up on ebay..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

never seen any go on ebay for anything??? ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

still have this...WTF...i've never had this much trouble selling one of my models, especially one with this much detail and at this price. $75.00 :0 ~JO$H~


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nobody ever had so much problems with gas prices either.... :biggrin: 

I think $75 is a steal, sombody buy this one!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:biggrin: true that.... ~JO$H~


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

And talking about gas prices....Our country won the record of having the highest prices for gas!! Yahoo!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

1,60 euro a litre....a gallon is 3,7 litre. 1,60= $2,10X3,7= $7,77 a GALLON!
So I don't wanna hear any complaints anymore....hehehe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

if this dude buys this nextel phone off me at work..i'll buy this off you


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2005, 01:34 AM~3532105
> *I'm still deciding on how I'm gonna present and sell the kit...like a do it yourself kit or everything installed or perhaps partially installed. Count on aprox. $60 to $65 depending on my suppliers and on the fact of installing all components...uninstalled it will be cheaper.
> I'm working on several kits: a basic kit, the smooth operator kit and a RC dancer kit.
> *


should offer a built and un built version...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

still for sale....come on.... $75 for a 4 motor hopper/dancer with this detail...... buy for someone for christmas or something... :dunno: ~JO$H~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thats bad ass homie. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

??? what are the eyes about??? :scrutinize: ~JO$H~


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 18 2005, 06:47 AM~3429513
> *Thank you for the kind words there...You will be suprised how adfordable my new line of hopper/dancer chassis is going to be. Also the new Radio Shack 1/12 hopperkit will be there pretty soon. Just check out my website next week for any new updates on that.
> *


so heh,whens this gunna be avaible?

considering this was a year ago.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Oct 19 2005, 10:16 PM~4034950
> *so heh,whens this gunna be avaible?
> 
> considering this was a year ago.
> *


more like 2 months ago


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

well still it was a long time ago


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

this is still up for grabs. it will make a great present...


----------



## eddiekane2006 (Oct 5, 2005)

what is your address so i can send the money?


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 6 2005, 04:01 PM~3761073
> *And talking about gas prices....Our country won the record of having the highest prices for gas!! Yahoo!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 1,60 euro a litre....a gallon is 3,7 litre. 1,60= $2,10X3,7= $7,77 a GALLON!
> ...


holy shit! ours are 1.20 euro per litre


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

eddiekane2006: got another pm...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

bump :0


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

for what??


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

the 63 vert i still have 4 sale. 4 motors and 4 switches. working lights. its clean...only $75 ~JO$H~


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

repost the pictures, they don't work anymore


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

this is a joke


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *this is a joke*


whats a joke?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

if nobody has bought it yet, you really think they would now?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *if nobody has bought it yet, you really think they would now?*


whats your deal? if you aint interested get out of my topic. no need to be ignorant and waste layitlow's space. go whore someone else's topic. ~JO$H~


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

not whoring, and i really hate that you think i am ignorant.....that 64 you built was kick ass!...... but, i think i speak for all when i say, 75 is kinda steep


don't get me wrong, it is a nice work of art and is worth good money, but........well shit,
after adding it up.......... it is a good deal!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

75 bucks is dirt cheap for a car like this.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 2 2006, 01:47 PM~4533672
> *not whoring, and i really hate that you think i am ignorant.....that 64 you built was kick ass!...... but, i think i speak for all when i say, 75 is kinda steep
> don't get me wrong, it is a nice work of art and is worth good money, but........well shit,
> after adding it up.......... it is a good deal!
> *


75 ain't steep at all.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 2 2006, 11:47 AM~4533672
> *not whoring, and i really hate that you think i am ignorant.....that 64 you built was kick ass!...... but, i think i speak for all when i say, 75 is kinda steep
> don't get me wrong, it is a nice work of art and is worth good money, but........well shit,
> after adding it up.......... it is a good deal!
> *


You don't speak for me and the only people who think its steep are people that don't know what the fuck they're talking about


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

[qoute] not whoring, and i really hate that you think i am ignorant.....that 64 you built was kick ass!...... but, i think i speak for all when i say, 75 is kinda steep


don't get me wrong, it is a nice work of art and is worth good money, but........well shit,
after adding it up.......... it is a good deal! [unqoute]

so noone can read?

after remembering that 1ofaknd would charge god knows wat, i realized that it is way less then wat some other people would want


:uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 3 2006, 07:53 PM~4543551
> *[qoute] not whoring, and i really hate that you think i am ignorant.....that 64 you built was kick ass!...... but, i think i speak for all when i say, 75 is kinda steep
> don't get me wrong, it is a nice work of art and is worth good money, but........FRIENDLY ADVICE.
> 
> ...


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

if i edited my post after everyone saw it (and qouted it) would it still be in there posts?



NO IT WOULDN'T!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 3 2006, 10:53 PM~4543551
> *[qoute] not whoring, and i really hate that you think i am ignorant.....that 64 you built was kick ass!...... but, i think i speak for all when i say, 75 is kinda steep
> don't get me wrong, it is a nice work of art and is worth good money, but........well shit,
> after adding it up.......... it is a good deal! [unqoute]
> ...


having a car custom built for you, and just buying one someone already built and used are two different things, and come with two different pricetags.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Dude, don't take it personal, i respect you and your cars, they are fine pieces of work, the point it is that yours, although better, are really expensive, but thats because they are good.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 5 2006, 08:11 PM~4556621
> *Dude, don't take it personal, i respect you and your cars, they are fine pieces of work, the point it is that yours, although better, are really expensive, but thats because they are good.
> *


i dont recall giving a price to you for one of MY hydraulic chassis'... :dunno:

and as i remember, i was only asking 50-75 for this car as well
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=212817&hl=


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 5 2006, 04:56 PM~4556498
> *if i edited my post after everyone saw it (and qouted it) would it still be in there posts?
> NO IT WOULDN'T!
> *



Thats why you think *before* you type. Go back and read your post after you click the "add new reply" button...if it seems like you fucked up....EDIT THAT SHIT!!!  You'll learn with time.....I hope.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Dude, don't take it personal, i respect you and your cars, they are fine pieces of work, the point it is that yours, although better, are really expensive, but thats because they are good. *



hhhmmmm thats new, so what makes his models better than mine? not disrespecting 1ofakind at all, thats my homie, but just curious as to what you think makes his models better than mine? looks like you dug yourself another ditch, i want to see you get out of this one :angry: 

anyways TTT, and 1ofakind and 1low64, whats up with them plaques for the '64 contest? that was my 1st contest, a plaque would make me :tears: thanks homies,  ~JO$H~


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hey 308, why you just shut up while you can, that foot can't possibly go into your mouth any further


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 5 2006, 08:31 PM~4557484
> *hhhmmmm thats new, so what makes his models better than mine? not disrespecting 1ofakind at all, thats my homie, but just curious as to what you think makes his models better than mine? looks like you dug yourself another ditch, i want to see you get out of this one  :angry:
> 
> anyways TTT, and 1ofakind and 1low64, whats up with them plaques for the '64 contest? that was my 1st contest, a plaque would make me :tears:    thanks homies,      ~JO$H~
> *


come on....... i'm not gunna do this with a girl :uh:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

and plus, ITS BEEN 5 MONTHS!
why are you still interested!


the only people that haven't seen this topic are the newbs that come here asking for free stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jan 6 2006, 06:45 AM~4559639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless the girls name is *Josh* I think you fucked up *again*. Thats a pic of *his* girl.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 5 2006, 07:31 PM~4557484
> *hhhmmmm thats new, so what makes his models better than mine? not disrespecting 1ofakind at all, thats my homie, but just curious as to what you think makes his models better than mine? looks like you dug yourself another ditch, i want to see you get out of this one  :angry:
> 
> anyways TTT, and 1ofakind and 1low64, whats up with them plaques for the '64 contest? that was my 1st contest, a plaque would make me :tears:    thanks homies,      ~JO$H~
> *



I've been trying to find em still bro...I aint forgot. If and when I find em, I'll stain one and send it to 1ofaknd and he can handle the rest.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 6 2006, 11:20 PM~4565532
> *
> Unless the girls name is Josh I think you fucked up again. Thats a pic of his girl.
> *



duhh dude, :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala+Jan 6 2006, 10:39 PM~4565638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didnt know it was a dude. Your just trying to cover for yourself. You know I was thinking...you kinda seem like this dude on MMF lowiderer.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 7 2006, 02:07 AM~4565809
> *And again.
> You didnt know it was a dude. Your just trying to cover for yourself. You know I was thinking...you kinda seem like this dude on MMF lowiderer.
> *


216.83.68.145


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0 i cant believe this shit, lol....atleast i know if i want a good laugh i can read all this. anyways, TTT ~JO$H~


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2006, 06:28 AM~4566705
> *216.83.68.145
> *



I'm totally gonna check it.





HO-LEE FUCK! I *knew* it was him!!!!!!! My NINJA skills never lie! They just acted the exact same on both places. Except here he tries to get smart...on MMF he was just kissin ass.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 7 2006, 01:55 PM~4567618
> *I'm totally gonna check it.
> HO-LEE FUCK! I knew it was him!!!!!!! My NINJA skills never lie! They just acted the exact same on both places. Except here he tries to get smart...on MMF he was just kissin ass.
> *


 :roflmao: 

that explains a lot!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2006, 11:08 AM~4567696
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that explains a lot!
> *



Yes it does...he thought he was gonna be sneaky....but alas...cant outsmart a NINJRA! :roflmao:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 7 2006, 02:24 PM~4568342
> *Yes it does...he thought he was gonna be sneaky....but alas...cant outsmart a NINJRA! :roflmao:
> *


true, but i can out spell a NINJA!

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 7 2006, 04:24 PM~4568342
> *Yes it does...he thought he was gonna be sneaky....but alas...cant outsmart a NINJRA! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: that right there made me almost fall out of my chair, lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

well 1low must be talking about this, maybe its a character from the He-Man chronicles that he created...seriously, google it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh damn it's real?? lmfao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala+Jan 7 2006, 07:39 PM~4570225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I was reffering to one of the video's Big Mike posted on MMF where he was drunk as hell and said NINJRA instead of NINJA. I however, almost shit my pants when I saw that pic you posted. That was the *only* character I never got as a kid...I had every other He-Man character but Ninjor and Ninjra! :tears:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

my disses never work out right


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 7 2006, 11:24 PM~4571396
> * my disses never work out right
> *



They sure dont. You should have stopped trying long ago!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i know


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I wouldn't mind taking a look at it but the pics don't show in the link provided.
Hey Josh, do you still have that website?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i'll get the pics reposted sometime soon. yea my website is :

http://www.wgmc.cjb.net

it hasnt been updated for a long time but its still there! ~JO$H~


----------

